# Trump and hiring overseas coders.



## mcsluyter (Dec 10, 2016)

Everyday I speak with Coders that*are asking how and where to find jobs.

Unfortunately, it seems that everyday coding jobs are being outsourced overseas by healthcare providers. Donald Trump was elected partially on his stance to keep jobs in the United States. I wonder how his position will effect the coding profession?

Do you view the out flow of coding jobs as a problem or solution?  How does it effect you and what can be done to change it?

Thanks,

Mark

PS: If you are certified AAPC or AHIMA coder based in the US that is seeking employment I invite you to register at CodersDirect.com. We actively contact employers on your behalf. Registration is FREE.


----------

